# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Estudios y Planificación >  Más de 300 personas participan en actividades de educación ambiental en torno al agua organizadas por Redex

## Embalses

*Más de 300 personas participan en actividades de educación ambiental en torno al agua organizadas por Redex* 
06-11-2008 (Europa Press)Europa Press

Más de 300 personas han participado en las diversas actividades de educación ambiental en torno al agua organizadas por la Red Extremeña de Desarrollo Rural (Redex) en colaboración con 14 grupos de acción local de diferentes comarcas de la región.

Las actividades se enmarcan en el proyecto 'Sumérgete', financiado por la Consejería de Industria, Energía y Medio Ambiente de la Junta de Extremadura y desarrollado en colaboración con la Fundación Global Nature

Según la responsable del Área de Medio Ambiente de Redex, Noelia Bravo, se trata de un proyecto que ha pretendido dar a conocer los recursos hídricos de las diferentes comarcas de Extremadura, sensibilizar sobre la importancia del ahorro y limpieza del agua para conservar los ecosistemas acuáticos y propiciar un cambio de actitud del colectivo escolar al que se ha dirigido el proyecto.

Con la asistencia técnica de la Fundación Global Nature, se han desarrollado un conjunto de 14 visitas educativas a colegios e institutos, durante el transcurso de las cuales se desarrollaron diferentes actividades como charlas, talleres, juegos y dinámicas, todas ellas con el agua como hilo conductor, y acompañadas de materiales educativos elaborados por Redex.

A su vez, la técnico de la Asociación para el Desarrollo de la Sierra de San Pedro-Los Baldíos, Gloria Maya, existen muchas iniciativas para la protección del agua como leyes y políticas ambientales, figuras de protección de especies y ecosistemas acuáticos, la restauración de dichos ecosistemas, el control de la calidad del agua pero ninguno de estos ejemplos vale si no existe un trasfondo de "concienciación social y de sensibilización ambiental".

Por ello, y por la importancia que para esa comarca tiene el recurso agua, dicho Grupo ha querido colaborar especialmente en el proyecto, organizando actividades en IES 'Lousta-Valverde' de Valencia de Alcántara y en el IES 'Castillo de Luna' de Alburquerque, con los que se ha cerrado la campaña, informó Redex en nota de prensa.

----------

